# Shooting Carp with a Firearm at UL



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

So I know that last year someone started a thread about this, but I remember it being debated a lot. I would love to help take down the Carp population in Utah Lake and would like a straight answer if it is legal or not to shoot them with a gun. Obviously you would have to distance yourself from people and houses, but if I did that, would I get in trouble? Does it mention it anywhere in the proc.? Thanks


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i dont know if it legal or not but one thing to keep in mind is the lead from the bullets i know you need to use steel shot when you huntin water


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

One time I was duck hunting and a carp kept jumping clean out of the water. I believed it to be illegal to take carp with a firearm so I waited till a duck flew by at the exact time the carp jumped out of the water, and well I missed the duck, and managed to by total accident hit the carp. Yeah, no kidding crazy huh? My dog likes carp, he even retrieved it for me. If it is illegal to take them with a firearm get a cheap bow and a bow fishing kit, its a riot!!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Good point about the lead. After thinking about it, it's probably not a great idea to be honest. Looks like I'll have to invest in a bow kit. Thanks guys.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Copied from the 2010 Utah Fishing Guidebook:



> You may not obstruct a waterway or use any chemical, explosive, electricity, poison, crossbow, *firearm*, pellet gun or archery equipment to take fish or crayfish. The only exceptions are found in the Taking Nongame Fish section of this guide (pages 12-13) and the Rules for Specific Waters, Lake Powell section, on page 25.
> 
> To take nonprohibited nongame fish, you may use angling, traps, archery (excluding crossbows), dipnets, liftnets, seines or a handheld spear from above the surface of the water. When using these methods, please remember the following rules:
> • Seines (nets) may not exceed 10 feet in length or width.
> ...


Not much to debate. It's not legal.

Fishrmn


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I own a farm on the shore of UL. I shoot carp with an air rifle and steel pellets. An air rifle is not a firearm and the steel pellets would be legal. You hit them in the head and they just pop up and float.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Clearly stated in the proc., but I witness a lot of carp shooters, and I also see hundreds of dead carp on the shoreline. It is illegal to leave them on the shoreline. So, for those of you who enjoy this sport, what do you do with them?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> I own a farm on the shore of UL. I shoot carp with an air rifle and steel pellets. An air rifle is not a firearm and the steel pellets would be legal. You hit them in the head and they just pop up and float.


Did you read the quote from the Utah 2010 Fishing Guide???? Right after firearm, the Utah Code lists pellet gun as not being legal to use. Period.

Fishrmn


Fishrmn said:


> Copied from the 2010 Utah Fishing Guidebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> I own a farm on the shore of UL. I shoot carp with an air rifle and steel pellets. An air rifle is not a firearm and the steel pellets would be legal. You hit them in the head and they just pop up and float.


Thats awesome...
And the proc doesnt say anything about not being able to shoot them. I just checked to make sure. Fishrmns link is referring to game fish. I am 100% sure that if Wayner called the central devision and asked if he could shoot carp on his property, in the middle of nowhere, with a pellet gun, using steel ammo, they would say GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> wayner33 said:
> 
> 
> > I own a farm on the shore of UL. I shoot carp with an air rifle and steel pellets. An air rifle is not a firearm and the steel pellets would be legal. You hit them in the head and they just pop up and float.
> ...


*Nope!*


Fishrmn said:


> Copied from the 2010 Utah Fishing Guidebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ain't legal.

Fishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh snap!!

Youre in trouble now Wayner!!! Rosco is on his way to your farm right now!!!
[attachment=0:21hjauad]rosco.jpg[/attachment:21hjauad]
Hide that red rider!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with Fishrmn plus IMHO shooting at or into the water is not a wise move...has one ever heard of ricochet and yes it can happen on water.

Using a 'GUN or PELLET GUN' is not legal at all.

Now here's some additional 2010 guidebook info.

NOTE no where does it state you can use a GUN to take Carp. Come on where is the frick'n common sense here guys.... :roll:

Taking nongame fish
Utah Admin. Rule R657-13-14
If you have a valid Utah fishing or combination license, you may take nongame fish-
EXCEPT those listed in the Prohibited Fish section above-for personal, noncommercial purposes, as long as you're fishing at a body of water during its open fishing season.
There are, however, more than a dozen waters where carp are the only nongame fish
you may take. Those waters are listed in the Carp section on page 13.
To take nonprohibited nongame fish, you may use angling, traps, archery (excluding crossbows), dipnets, liftnets, seines or a handheld spear from above the surface of the water.

When using these methods, please remember the following rules:
• Seines (nets) may not exceed 10 feet in length or width.
• Cast nets may not exceed 10 feet in diameter (a five-foot radius).
• Nongame fish that are legal to take must either be released or killed immediately after you remove them from the water. You may not leave them on the shoreline.
Underwater spearfishing for nongame fish (other than carp) is only allowed at the waters
listed in the Underwater Spearfishing section on page 10-11.

Link to guidebook...http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... ishing.pdf

:wink: :wink:


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

The DWR should look at this policy closer. I am sure they did not consider steel pellets. I have shot as many as 16 carp in a day. I use them to fertilize with. Bury them around trees and etc plants do great on the decomposing carp. They also make good bait for trapping and spotlighting raccoons and foxes. Yes, I spotlight to, the DWR said it was ok but the County says no. I those to ignore the County.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not legal at all. Read the links and there should be no questions at all. Here is the northern region DWR office number. If any of you still have doubts after reading the proc, you can get it from the horses mouth. 801-476-2740 8)
Wayner, you might want to think twice before incriminating yourself any further. You are already in the spotlight. *(())*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay I just sent an e-mail to the DWR and here's their reply on using Guns.

You are correct. The answer is "No."
MXXXX

>>> > >>> 4/29/2010 10:49 AM >>>
Thanks MXXXX,

Next question can you use a gun or pellet gun to kill Carp. My answer is NO. Meaning no firearms can be used to take Carp. Is this correct.

Sincerely,
K


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Okay I just sent an e-mail to the DWR and here's their reply on using Guns.
> 
> You are correct. The answer is "No."
> MXXXX
> ...


I have no patience to wait for e-mail replies Kim, i just call them. :lol:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

More than anything this is a safety issue. Not a good idea.

Safety rule from many years ago.

"Never shoot at a hard surface, or at water -- your shot may glance off, ricochet and injure someone."


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishrmn usually gets it right when it comes to fishing and shooting laws...I quit questioning him years ago... :wink: 

Can't find it anymore but there was a law on the books about shooting over a body of water, except when using a shotgun. 

Dang...shooting carp used to be fun, .357's worked the best !!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think the steel vs lead pellets makes any difference at all. After all, we are allowed to use lead sinkers, jigheads, and lures. Its the safety issue. Pull out your Hunters' Safety handbook and see what it has to say about shooting rifles (yes, a pellet gun is an air RIFLE) and pistols at or into water. Pretty sure its covered as a no-no. Like K2 said- its common sense! That's not to say that it wouldn't be a hoot to try out though! Carp hunting: because there are no rabbits left in this state.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Clearly stated in the proc., but I witness a lot of carp shooters, and I also see hundreds of dead carp on the shoreline. It is illegal to leave them on the shoreline. So, for those of you who enjoy this sport, what do you do with them?


You know that sweet and sour 'chicken' you get at the local Asian restaraunt..............


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> More than anything this is a safety issue. Not a good idea.
> 
> Safety rule from many years ago.
> 
> "Never shoot at a hard surface, or at water -- your shot may glance off, ricochet and injure someone."


+1 
A basic shooting safety rule.


----------



## Fishingman (Jun 3, 2015)

It says you cant use guns on game fish carp are not game fish !!! {source utah 2015 fishing guide}


----------

